# Socal members:  I'm trying to go to the desert!



## Smokehound714 (May 2, 2015)

I'm looking for people in socal that would be down for a little trip to imperial county to collect cool arachnids and insects..

   I can pitch in on gas, I'll take care of the water, food, snacks, drinks, etc..  Overnight trips, of course.

   Nighttime temps are nice and comfy, moon is a bit bright for scorpions, but other stuff like solifugidae (TONS of big species in that area), beetles, spiders, etc are very common.


   Camping is free at my spots.


  Riverside Co deserts are cool, too.  You can PM me here, but I'll respond much faster via FaceBook-  Marcus Bullock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Desert scorps (May 5, 2015)

Wish i could go :/ im in salt lake city. And im only 13 so really there isnt a way. But i would absolutely love to come sometime in the future.


----------



## Ripa (May 19, 2015)

Wish I could, too, but I'm on budget at the moment and I'm stranded all the way on the East Coast. Have to save for the college workshop in the Adirondacks I have soon to come :/
It sucks when you have to ask others to grab all of those cool SW US inverts for you instead of doing it yourself lol 
Where's the adventure and experience in that?!
Really hope I could find at least some cool looking polydesmids (and _N. americanus_) when I'm up in the mountains. Good luck on your journey, though!


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (May 20, 2015)

Ok I'll Put In The 3rd Wish / LOL

I'm In SoCal / Long Beach / Carson / 90810 Area
&
Would Be Up For An Over Night Collecting Trip
It's Been a Long Time Since I've Been On One / Don't Really Hang With Any One That's Up For Them Anymore

But Unfortunately Don't Have a Car At The Moment
So If You're Passing My Way Or Live Anywhere Near a Metro Station I Could Meet You At
Shoot Me a PM
&
Also More Than Happy To Chip In On Gas & What Not

PEACE...


----------



## The Centipede (Jun 2, 2015)

just give me one more year and i should be driving, and i would absolutely love that if you go on anymore trips around then i would go with ya for sure...


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 13, 2015)

Im surprised no-one local wants to go.

 I know some crazy spots full of cool species..

  *shrug*  oh well.. You're missing out!


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 14, 2015)

What happened to CB? Are you talking about T's?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 14, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> What happened to CB? Are you talking about T's?


Huh?  

  WHile tarantulas are one of my targets, I'm after various invertebrates.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 15, 2015)

Smokehound714 said:


> Im surprised no-one local wants to go.
> 
> I know some crazy spots full of cool species..
> 
> *shrug*  oh well.. You're missing out!


If I still lived there I would definitely go with you . Hit me up if you ever come to Vegas ,  I'm  always out in the desert looking for cool stuff and there's a lot out there . I just found some awesome purple clay dirt for my Ts !


----------



## Titandan (Aug 9, 2015)

Who's still down? I'd like to go?  i can pitch in for gas as well.


----------



## JavaJacketOC (Aug 12, 2015)

This would be fun...it's pretty warm now though, not sure that plays out in the area he was planning for.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 19, 2015)

JavaJacketOC said:


> This would be fun...it's pretty warm now though, not sure that plays out in the area he was planning for.


Warm is good.  Searing hot- better!

   Warm nights are excellent.  Everything is wide awake.   The only problem is exposure during the day.   I have spots that are close enough for a night trip, the best spots are far away in imperial county, though.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Aug 19, 2015)

Wish I could go but like desert scorps said, 14 years old  Have fun xD


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 2, 2015)

Guess who just moved to the desert? Sadly I haven't even had a chance to go hunting yet. If any of you guys manage to come up here for hunting, let me know, I'd love to tag along.


----------

